
20 Top Personal Development Blogs for 2019 - elenaw
I&#x27;m compiling a list of &quot;20 Top Personal Development Blogs For 2019&quot;. Got any favorites to suggest? Thanks.
======
zapperdapper
stevepavlina.com - It's not a patch on what it was in its heyday but I still
check a few times a year.

jamesaltucher.com - I can't say I've ever actually learned anything useful on
the site, but I still enjoy James's writing. I found a few of the podcasts of
interest - although most is the usual baloney of people thinking they are
God's Gift and are just there to flog their tat.

lifepassionandbusiness.com - new but I have listened to most of the podcasts
and I like the questions the presenter (Paul Harvey) asks. By having a set set
of questions for all guests it keeps things on point and not just about how
wonderful the guests are (in their own estimation) as on some other podcasts.

[https://www.gogently.co/listen-to-a-podcast](https://www.gogently.co/listen-
to-a-podcast) \- blog/podcast with Michael Nobbs. Not personal development per
se, but I think we could all do with slowing down a bit. Michael's a great
presenter and should probably be hired by the BBC! :)

[https://seths.blog/](https://seths.blog/) \- again not strictly personal
development, but there are usually useful life tips to be picked up.

[https://www.mrmoneymustache.com/](https://www.mrmoneymustache.com/) \- some
life changing content in there. Depends where you are in the journey though.
For some all this falls on deaf ears, but if you've made a lost a fortune a
couple of times this could help get you on the straight and narrow!

[https://www.alastairhumphreys.com/](https://www.alastairhumphreys.com/) \-
probably one of the best things you can do if you are serious about personal
development is get your teeth stuck into a big hairy adventure that makes your
balls shrivel - if so Alastair's your goto guy!

Just a few to get you started...

~~~
elenaw
Thank you. That's a fantastic list.

------
SanderSantema
[http://cogzest.com](http://cogzest.com)

~~~
elenaw
Thanks

------
jamieweb
Do you mean self improvement, or small software development blogs?

~~~
elenaw
Self improvement - as in personal development, improving focus, better
concentration, beating procrastination and being more efficient. Thanks.

